# Heathers WONDERFUL books



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Dear Heather...I just want to thank you so much for the awesome books you have written. I ordered them from you a few weeks ago, out of sheer frustration. My IBSD was outta control, I couldn't keep anything inside of me...and I was getting very scared. I first read the parts about foods and supplements, and went right down to the market and health food stores. I faithfully followed the IBS diet, which was very odd at first as I had been on the Atkins program. I was afraid I would gain weight back after eating rice, sourdough bread, pastas and such. But to my surprise I didn't..in fact I have continued to loose! But the most important thing I can say is that my IBS symptoms are almost gone. I am taking fiber, enzymes and calcium every day in the morning and evenings. I think I am even ready to start introducing more foods into my diet. So I am armed and ready with your cookbook, and excited to try new recipies.Heather, I can't express my gratitude to you...you have taught me more than any doctor ever did. My life is getting back on track, even my depression is better. And I am just so happy to be able to go out and about without having to run for the closest bathroom! You are a Godsend, and I am so thankful I found this website and you....I would love to meet you if you ever come to the Los Angeles area and give you a great, big hug!Best Regards,Debra


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Debra - I can't thank you enough for your wonderful letter. You just made my whole day bright and happy!I am so glad that you are feeling better. I will certainly let you know if I come to LA!Best,Heather


----------



## catschibli (Mar 20, 2001)

Dear HeatherI have to second all of the comments by Debra. I ordered Eating for Ibs 6 months ago and when I read that eating for Ibs is as important as air is for the lung patient, I said at last someone has really put it together.I started with the IBS-D 10 years ago after a trip to Disneyland and an order of chicken salad which I eventually threw in the garbage. The next day the problems began. I live in Switzerland and went through every parasite test plus some others and nothing showed up. My GI doctor told me then it doesn't matter what you eat!! WRONG!!Your book has helped me a lot in categorizing the foods. I knew or suspected some of the triggers - but only found out after bad attacks. So many thanks for putting it all together.I do have a question though. I don't eat salads, dark breads, etc etc. This winter I have been pretty strict with the diet and the IBS has been greatly reduced. However, I have had 3 bouts of flu/bronchitis since the middle of January. Have I cut out things that used to help my immune system? I am an active 60 year old - work as a teacher of English, fitness club, multi-vitamin every day and so on. Do you have a suggestion for something that would help the immune system get a bit better? True that I am around people a lot, but I never used to pick up the germs! Thanks again for any suggestions.Cathy


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Cathy - Thanks so much for your kind comments.You do need to make sure that you're not compromising your overall nutrition with the IBS diet, and this should be an easy balance to strike. Because insoluble fiber foods, like salad greens and whole grains, can trigger attacks, people sometimes eliminate them from their diet altogether. But, this isn't necessary and it definitely isn't healthy. The trigger foods such as red meat, dairy, egg yolks, fried food, coffee, and soda pop can and should be eliminated altogether. But insoluble fiber foods - the raw fruits, vegetables, whole grains, beans, and nuts - are crucial to good health and definitely to your immune system.So, make sure that you are safely incorporating fresh fruits and veggies with every meal. Bake fruit breads with pumpkin, banana, applesauce, zucchini, etc and add a handful of finely ground nuts as well. Dice up and cook veggies into fried rice dishes or pasta sauces, steam veggies until very tender and have with grilled fish/chicken and some rice or pasta, cook some fresh fruit and a sprinkle of bran flakes into a morning bowl of oatmeal or have a small fresh fruit salad after a bowl of oatmeal. Have a small fresh green salad after a rice/pasta/potato meal - the soluble fiber will keep you stable. Try whole grains such as oatmeal and brown rice - they're very well tolerated as their soluble fiber content is so high. And breads such as rye and pumpernickel are much more easily tolerated than whole wheat. In general, cooking, dicing, peeling, and pureeing your fruits, veggies, and beans and adding them to soluble fiber foods will make them very tolerable. You should be able to get lots of fresh produce with every meal this way. Make sure you're not over-splurging on desserts. Even if they're safe for IBS, the sugar is definitely not a health food and there is some evidence that too much refined sugar can suppress your immune system.I hope this helps, and that your flu bouts become a thing of the past.Best,Heather


----------



## catschibli (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks, Heather.That's just the advice I needed. Yes, I have cut salads to once a week and then just a little bit. Also, reduced my intake of fruits enormously, so I will get back to them with your suggestions. I know you must be exhausted from the work you do, but hopefully you know how many people you have helped with your books. I have recommended them to a lot of people - and even to the Professor over here who heads the Gastro Center. So, keep up your great work and know that many like me are very grateful.Cathy


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Thanks Cathy!


----------

